# You think this is possible?



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

I have a broker claiming to have access to a nation-wide database and offering to find me any car I want.
To narrow the search, they want a price range.
These are the only requirements I put in. You think this is possible?

2003 M3 Alpine White

Cinnamon leather

SMG

xenon

max. $36K


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

no


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

nope


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Wrong answer. It's always possible, given enough time.
Maybe I should rephrase the question... when do you think this may be found?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> Wrong answer. It's always possible, given enough time.
> Maybe I should rephrase the question... when do you think this may be found?


are those the ONLY options you want on the car, or can the car have other options, but the ones listed are must-haves


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> Maybe I should rephrase the question... when do you think this may be found?


A few years? :dunno:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

atyclb said:


> are those the ONLY options you want on the car, or can the car have other options, but the ones listed are must-haves


The former. I won't object to more than that, but the price I want to pay pretty much doesn't give them much flexibility.
I just checked... MSRP on a 2004 as I spec-ed is $50.3K.
Maybe they will never call me back... or call me next year... what do you think?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> The former. I won't object to more than that, but the price I want to pay pretty much doesn't give them much flexibility.
> I just checked... MSRP on a 2004 as I spec-ed is $50.3K.
> Maybe they will never call me back... or call me next year... what do you think?


I spec'ed it with your options and it came out $51,395 before gas guzzler tax (another $1,000) for a grand total of $52,395 new.

I think it will take at least 2 more years from today. Even then, I think it will be quite unlikely to find one matching your exact criteria at all.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

atyclb said:


> I spec'ed it with your options and it came out $51,395 before gas guzzler tax (another $1,000) for a grand total of $52,395 new.
> 
> I think it will take at least 2 more years from today. Even then, I think it will be quite unlikely to find one matching your exact criteria at all.


Yeah, I had a typo there.
But guzzler tax is going away in Jan., no? Anyways, this is a 2003 we're talking about. 
Somehow I'm under the impression that 2003 has a different SMG and that's the one to have... is that true?
If not, maybe I should lower to a 2002 for that $36K price.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> Somehow I'm under the impression that 2003 has a different SMG and that's the one to have... is that true?


no


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> Yeah, I had a typo there.
> But guzzler tax is going away in Jan., no? Anyways, this is a 2003 we're talking about.
> Somehow I'm under the impression that 2003 has a different SMG and that's the one to have... is that true?
> If not, maybe I should lower to a 2002 for that $36K price.


36K MAY get you a high milage 01.... 
All SMGII's are the same.
Gas guzzler is not going anywhere any time soon ($1000). Luxury tax is what went away jan of 03.
Looks like you need to do a bit more research


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> If not, maybe I should lower to a 2002 for that $36K price.


2001 maybe


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> 2001 maybe


2001 has the engine problem. Too risky to buy used from stranger.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> 2001 has the engine problem. Too risky to buy used from stranger.


Wrong again, the problem cars are early MY02's (built in late 01) and NOT MY01's
Also, all MY01, 02, 03 M3's have 100,000 mile, 6 year warranty on oil lubricated engine parts.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> I have a broker claiming to have access to a nation-wide database and offering to find me any car I want.
> To narrow the search, they want a price range.
> These are the only requirements I put in. You think this is possible?
> 
> ...


I could get a car like that for only a few thousand more... :eeps:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

mike_m3 said:


> Wrong again, the problem cars are early MY02's (built in late 01) and NOT MY01's


But September-built 2002's are safe


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

atyclb said:


> But September-built 2002's are safe


you selling aty?


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

mike_m3 said:


> Also, all MY01, 02, 03 M3's have 100,000 mile, 6 year warranty on oil lubricated engine parts.


yadda yadda yadda.
All M3's had 4 year bumper to bumper warranty when the issue happened. The issue was getting BMWNA to honor the warranty. Extending to 6 years does not attract me a bit. I want no hassle.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

mike_m3 said:


> you selling aty?


next year


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> I could get a car like that for only a few thousand more... :eeps:


Let's talk. :drink:


----------

